
Thermal Testing Raspberry Pi 4 - Spiritus
https://www.raspberrypi.org/blog/thermal-testing-raspberry-pi-4/
======
chadlavi
Single point of anecdata: I found that using the flirc passive cooling case +
putting the whole thing on its side dropped my average temp a full 20°C (from
about 65° to about 45°) while running a Plex server.

~~~
rumanator
Have you used a heat sink in your tests or did you used a barebones board?

~~~
chadlavi
previously I was using the heat sync that came with the 4B, inside the ABS
plastic case that came with it (both in the canakit set)

